# 9v, 12v and 18v ?



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Nov 15, 2019)

Can I power the Sea Horse with 12v?

What other PedalPCB builds I can safely power with 12v? 18v?


----------



## ErickPulido (Nov 15, 2019)

pedjok said:


> Can I power the Sea Horse with 12v?
> 
> What other PedalPCB builds I can safely power with 12v? 18v?


mostly any pedal can be powered with 12V and 18V, but the behavior can variate giving better sound, or bad noise, every pedal is different, for instance the sea horse uses pt2399 that is powered with a voltage reg (5V), and some op amps as long as the caps are rated more than 16v you can use 12v, and so on, hope this helps...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 15, 2019)

You’ll need to check the data sheets of all the chips in the circuit, and make sure all your electrolytic caps are rated at least 25v if you’re  running 18v. I don’t see the benefit of running modulation at 18v, it works well in quite a few overdrive and distortion circuits though.


----------



## phi1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Another rule of thumb: don’t apply power of more than 9v if there is a voltage doubling chip (like the informant, or Klon type, or several other distortion/overdrive).

I agree with the other posts here. I also don’t see much benefit of running modulation at higher than 9v.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 15, 2019)

Like the other posters said, if there is a charge pump, stay under 10V.  The Valhalla is an exception, it has a series regulator that protects the charge pump.
Some pedals will not bias correctly at voltages other than 9V.  They might work, but will sound different.  Examples are Buzzaround, BossTone, Tone Benders, Fuzz Faces... JFET-based pedals with trimpots will need to be retuned if you change the power supply voltage.  Some, like the DLS mk III (Covert) were designed to work at 9 or 18V.
Read the manual for the original pedal, that should give you an idea if higher power supply voltages are recommended or dangerous.
*If you're not sure it's safe, stay under 10V.*


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 15, 2019)

On some modulation effects (e.g., BBD-based chorus) you can benefit from additional headroom and a greater depth of effect. That's not going to be true across the board, but there definitely is an advantage to increased voltage in those effects. Many EHX units run at 24v for this reason (among others).


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Nov 15, 2019)

For the EQD Sea Machine v1, the original says it can be powered by 12v. Can I also do this for the Sea Horse?

As for dirt pedals, charge pump is the key! Thanks

All my caps are rated 25v++


----------

